
Ask HN: Raising funds for hotel tech startup? - tixocloud
We&#x27;re building a solution for larger hotel chains. There is some interest but they are unwilling to fund the development of the product so we&#x27;re looking to raise some money so our team can work on it full time.<p>What are our chances of getting the funding? Do we need to have our first customers before we get a decent shot at funding?
======
sharemywin
[http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/2016/06/saas-funding-
napki...](http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/2016/06/saas-funding-napkin-
mobile-friendly.html)

